# Hệ thống Điện > Break Out Board, Controller >  Anh/Chị giúp e kết nối dây điều chỉnh công suâst cắt laser

## Haihai5612

Hiện tại e đang làm máy cắt laser điều khiển bằng mạch usb cnc qua phần mềm usb cnc controller.
link ảnh mạch: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iem...ew?usp=sharing
lni ảnh nguồn laser: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RI-...ew?usp=sharing
E đang gặp VẤN ĐỀ là: e không biết kết nối vào phần nào của mạch để điều khiển công suất nguồn. Mục đích là cắt hoặc hạ công suất nguồn để khắc vật liệu.
Anh. Chị nào biết cách nối dây cũng như cách điều khiển trên phần mềm hoặc nối dây với mạch tuơng tự thì cho e ý kiến với ạ

----------


## nnk

> Hiện tại e đang làm máy cắt laser điều khiển bằng mạch usb cnc qua phần mềm usb cnc controller.
> link ảnh mạch: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1iem...ew?usp=sharing
> lni ảnh nguồn laser: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RI-...ew?usp=sharing
> E đang gặp VẤN ĐỀ là: e không biết kết nối vào phần nào của mạch để điều khiển công suất nguồn. Mục đích là cắt hoặc hạ công suất nguồn để khắc vật liệu.
> Anh. Chị nào biết cách nối dây cũng như cách điều khiển trên phần mềm hoặc nối dây với mạch tuơng tự thì cho e ý kiến với ạ


thực tế : USB CNC không thiết kế cho máy laser nên không điều chỉnh nguồn laser được nhe, câu cái biến trở cho nguồn laser và chỉnh bằng tay đi
Lí thuyết : dò mạch và tìm đường tín hiệu pwm dùng chỉnh tốc độ spindle, câu dây này để lấy tín hiệu điều khiển công suất nguồn laser còn dây này nằm đâu và thực tế có điều khiển được hay không thì phải tự tìm
Sẵn tiện mình có bán bo AWC 708 điều khiển máy laser giá mềm, cần thì liên hệ nhe

----------


## Haihai5612

> thực tế : USB CNC không thiết kế cho máy laser nên không điều chỉnh nguồn laser được nhe, câu cái biến trở cho nguồn laser và chỉnh bằng tay đi
> Lí thuyết : dò mạch và tìm đường tín hiệu pwm dùng chỉnh tốc độ spindle, câu dây này để lấy tín hiệu điều khiển công suất nguồn laser còn dây này nằm đâu và thực tế có điều khiển được hay không thì phải tự tìm
> Sẵn tiện mình có bán bo AWC 708 điều khiển máy laser giá mềm, cần thì liên hệ nhe


e xin cảm ơn ạ

----------


## CKD

Theo mình thì chẵng nên dùng mấy cái BOB cnc kiểu này cho laser, không hề rẻ mà cũng chẵng hề phù hợp.
Cách mà cái máy laser nó hoạt động khác xíu so với cách mà mấy con mill hoạt động. Ngoài ra thì để phát huy hết mấy cái soft hổ trợ laser, thì mấy cái soft cnc thường lại không hổ trợ.

Nên chạy thì vẫn được nhưng không hiệu quả!

----------


## Haihai5612

> Theo mình thì chẵng nên dùng mấy cái BOB cnc kiểu này cho laser, không hề rẻ mà cũng chẵng hề phù hợp.
> Cách mà cái máy laser nó hoạt động khác xíu so với cách mà mấy con mill hoạt động. Ngoài ra thì để phát huy hết mấy cái soft hổ trợ laser, thì mấy cái soft cnc thường lại không hổ trợ.
> 
> Nên chạy thì vẫn được nhưng không hiệu quả!


vâng do e sử dụng mạch có sẵn làm đồ án  nên thế, e hỏi để mua nguồn với ống phóng về lắp, còn nhiều vấn đề xảy ra như đặt gương, chỉnh gương, đỡ ống phóng,... nữa =(

----------


## CKD

Hầu hết nguồn laser đều thấy có ngỏ TTL công suất. Cái này thì cũng là PWM áp theo TTL thôi à. Khác nhau ở chổ tần số PWM của mỗi thằng có khác nhau.
Gương thì.. cứ nghiên cứu hình học, quang học với gương phản xạ là hiểu cách thôi.

----------


## IRF945

tặng cho bạn ngâm cứu cnc điều khiển laser kiểu con nhà nghèo!!!!
solf:   http://cesinthi.com/3Jv9
cut:    http://cesinthi.com/3H9W
egraving:   http://cesinthi.com/3FuV

----------


## Haihai5612

> tặng cho bạn ngâm cứu cnc điều khiển laser kiểu con nhà nghèo!!!!
> solf:   http://cesinthi.com/3Jv9
> cut:    http://cesinthi.com/3H9W
> egraving:   http://cesinthi.com/3FuV


e cảm ơn ạ

----------


## Haihai5612

> Hầu hết nguồn laser đều thấy có ngỏ TTL công suất. Cái này thì cũng là PWM áp theo TTL thôi à. Khác nhau ở chổ tần số PWM của mỗi thằng có khác nhau.
> Gương thì.. cứ nghiên cứu hình học, quang học với gương phản xạ là hiểu cách thôi.


thật sự e chưa hiểu j về nguồn laser . anh có thể giải thích sơ qua ngỏ ttl là gì vs lại mấy chân trong hình gồm TH TL WP G được không ạ. E cảm ơn nhiều

----------


## Haihai5612

e còn có 1 điều thắc mắc là khi cắt laser làm cách nào bật tắt nguồn laser khi di chuyển sang điểm khác trong lúc chạy file gcode với nối dây như thế nào để nó bật tắt được anh giải thích giúp e đwojc không ạ

----------


## IRF945

> e còn có 1 điều thắc mắc là khi cắt laser làm cách nào bật tắt nguồn laser khi di chuyển sang điểm khác trong lúc chạy file gcode với nối dây như thế nào để nó bật tắt được anh giải thích giúp e đwojc không ạ


bạn down về nhìn đọc là hiểu rất đơn giản
http://cesinthi.com/3svU
http://cesinthi.com/3swi
http://cesinthi.com/3sxF
http://cesinthi.com/3sy5

----------


## thucncvt

Dùng bo CNC để chạy máy laser không khó ,nhưng thường dùng để cắt là chính vì bắt buộc phải xuất Code , còn chức năng khắc thì không như yêu cầu mấy nhưng không có nghĩa là không thể
 * Như yêu cầu của bạn là cắt thì không khó , phần công suất  dùng bo ngoài hay biển trở ok
* Còn mình sẽ hỗ trợ  kết nối các kiểu nguồn laser với tất cả các loại ,trên tất cả bo cnc, quan trọng bạn có làm và chia sẻ lên đây không thôi  ,bạn ko tin tìm *Thucncvt* trên goole  :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:  ,

----------


## Haihai5612

> bạn down về nhìn đọc là hiểu rất đơn giản
> http://cesinthi.com/3svU
> http://cesinthi.com/3swi
> http://cesinthi.com/3sxF
> http://cesinthi.com/3sy5


theo như e đọc là 5v là chân out, nối với biến trở 5k chân in để điều khiển công suất nguồn. Nối 5v out với công tắt với chân TH để bật tắt nguồn laser. Như vậy có phải không?
Còn chân WP dùng để làm gì v a?
Ngõ in nối với biến trở v e dùng pwm thay thế được không anh?

----------


## Haihai5612

> Dùng bo CNC để chạy máy laser không khó ,nhưng thường dùng để cắt là chính vì bắt buộc phải xuất Code , còn chức năng khắc thì không như yêu cầu mấy nhưng không có nghĩa là không thể
>  * Như yêu cầu của bạn là cắt thì không khó , phần công suất  dùng bo ngoài hay biển trở ok
> * Còn mình sẽ hỗ trợ  kết nối các kiểu nguồn laser với tất cả các loại ,trên tất cả bo cnc, quan trọng bạn có làm và chia sẻ lên đây không thôi  ,bạn ko tin tìm *Thucncvt* trên goole  ,


công suất e sẽ dùng biến trở vậy, có điều còn phần bật tắt laser trong quá trình chạy code e chưa biết phải làm sao để bật tắt trong code để tắt cắt vị trí khác tiếp. E có xem phần chỉnh gương laser của kênh a rồi e sẽ lắp lên r làm thử. cảm ơn a

----------


## nnk

> công suất e sẽ dùng biến trở vậy, có điều còn phần bật tắt laser trong quá trình chạy code e chưa biết phải làm sao để bật tắt trong code để tắt cắt vị trí khác tiếp. E có xem phần chỉnh gương laser của kênh a rồi e sẽ lắp lên r làm thử. cảm ơn a


đấu dir Z vô chân TH hoặc TL trên nguồn laser tùy theo mức tín hiệu đâm xuống theo chiều Z của bob là mức thấp hay cao, vẽ bản vẽ như bình thường, khi đó khi nhấc z lên thì tắt láer, đâm z xuống thì bật, chỉnh khoảng đâm/nhấc z thấp nhất ( khoảng 0.1mm ) là bật tắt nguồn được rồi

----------


## Haihai5612

> đấu dir Z vô chân TH hoặc TL trên nguồn laser tùy theo mức tín hiệu đâm xuống theo chiều Z của bob là mức thấp hay cao, vẽ bản vẽ như bình thường, khi đó khi nhấc z lên thì tắt láer, đâm z xuống thì bật, chỉnh khoảng đâm/nhấc z thấp nhất ( khoảng 0.1mm ) là bật tắt nguồn được rồi


e cũng nghỉ là đấu chân dir mà không biết được không vì không biết ngỏ ra mức 1 nó là dạng tín hiệu 5v hay dạng gì, a nói thì như v chắc chắn đúng r, cảm ơn a để e kết nối thử

----------


## IRF945

> theo như e đọc là 5v là chân out, nối với biến trở 5k chân in để điều khiển công suất nguồn. Nối 5v out với công tắt với chân TH để bật tắt nguồn laser. Như vậy có phải không?
> Còn chân WP dùng để làm gì v a?
> Ngõ in nối với biến trở v e dùng pwm thay thế được không anh?


wp là chân bảo vệ nếu bạn dùng ống co2 thì nó nối với sensor nước làm mát (nước mất áp lực chân này ko xuống mass nguồn sẽ không hoạt động tránh hỏng ống)
TH và TL là chân điều khiển on off nguồn (bạn chọn 1 trong 2 cách đấu: nếu chọn TL thì chân này nối gnd nguồn mở . hoặc chọn TH  khi chân này đấu 5v thì nguồn mở) NẾU NỐI BOB THÌ M3 NÓ ON
chân IN hay A1n nếu nối bob thì vào chân pwm out 
VỀ GCODE THÌ DÙNG 3 MỤC NÀY CHƠI FULL KHỔ FULL CÁC KIỂU ĐÀ ĐIỂU
solf: http://cesinthi.com/3Jv9
cut: http://cesinthi.com/3H9W
egraving: http://cesinthi.com/3FuV
CHÚC BẠN THÀNH CÔNG

----------


## Haihai5612

> wp là chân bảo vệ nếu bạn dùng ống co2 thì nó nối với sensor nước làm mát (nước mất áp lực chân này ko xuống mass nguồn sẽ không hoạt động tránh hỏng ống)
> TH và TL là chân điều khiển on off nguồn (bạn chọn 1 trong 2 cách đấu: nếu chọn TL thì chân này nối gnd nguồn mở . hoặc chọn TH  khi chân này đấu 5v thì nguồn mở) NẾU NỐI BOB THÌ M3 NÓ ON
> chân IN hay A1n nếu nối bob thì vào chân pwm out 
> VỀ GCODE THÌ DÙNG 3 MỤC NÀY CHƠI FULL KHỔ FULL CÁC KIỂU ĐÀ ĐIỂU
> solf: http://cesinthi.com/3Jv9
> cut: http://cesinthi.com/3H9W
> egraving: http://cesinthi.com/3FuV
> CHÚC BẠN THÀNH CÔNG


vâng e sẽ cố gắng. Kém chút quên mất hỏi a, cái soft đó để đọc mấy file cut với egraving hả a. Cho e xin PASS giải nén vớiiii :3

----------


## IRF945

> vâng e sẽ cố gắng. Kém chút quên mất hỏi a, cái soft đó để đọc mấy file cut với egraving hả a. Cho e xin PASS giải nén vớiiii :3


bạn down về rồi bỏ chung vao 1 thư mục http://vaugette.com/sR9
http://vaugette.com/sU3
http://vaugette.com/sUx
http://vaugette.com/sVX
http://vaugette.com/sWs
http://vaugette.com/sXq
http://vaugette.com/sYl
http://vaugette.com/sZJ 
Cố lên CHI A KI !!!!!

----------


## Haihai5612

E không bật tât nguồb laser baefng chân dir được ạ (dir của mạch là dỉ servo)  e cấm chân dir với TH thif ống luôn phóng,  với TL thif trong ống có tia lờ mờ nhưng k phpsng mặc dù chỉnh dir lên hay xuống,  anh có cách giải quyết gì không ạ

----------


## Haihai5612

> đấu dir Z vô chân TH hoặc TL trên nguồn laser tùy theo mức tín hiệu đâm xuống theo chiều Z của bob là mức thấp hay cao, vẽ bản vẽ như bình thường, khi đó khi nhấc z lên thì tắt láer, đâm z xuống thì bật, chỉnh khoảng đâm/nhấc z thấp nhất ( khoảng 0.1mm ) là bật tắt nguồn được rồi


E bật tắt bằng chiều rồi nhưng k đc. Liệu chiều dir của servo nó không điều khiển đc k a

----------


## Haihai5612

> đấu dir Z vô chân TH hoặc TL trên nguồn laser tùy theo mức tín hiệu đâm xuống theo chiều Z của bob là mức thấp hay cao, vẽ bản vẽ như bình thường, khi đó khi nhấc z lên thì tắt láer, đâm z xuống thì bật, chỉnh khoảng đâm/nhấc z thấp nhất ( khoảng 0.1mm ) là bật tắt nguồn được rồi


E bật tắt bằng chiều rồi nhưng k đc. Liệu chiều dir của servo nó không điều khiển đc k a

----------


## nnk

> E bật tắt bằng chiều rồi nhưng k đc. Liệu chiều dir của servo nó không điều khiển đc k a


chân dir thì servo hay step gì cũng chỉ 1 kiểu là ở mức cao hoặc thấp để đảo chiều, lấy từ bob ra nhe, trường hợp này 99% là tín hiệu bob ra không cao hẵn cũng không thấp hẵn mà nó lơ lửng, cho nó cái điện trở kéo âm rồi thử lại nhe

----------


## Haihai5612

> chân dir thì servo hay step gì cũng chỉ 1 kiểu là ở mức cao hoặc thấp để đảo chiều, lấy từ bob ra nhe, trường hợp này 99% là tín hiệu bob ra không cao hẵn cũng không thấp hẵn mà nó lơ lửng, cho nó cái điện trở kéo âm rồi thử lại nhe


e đo lại rồi, do còn 1 chân com không nối với gnd của nguồn nên nó không bật được, cảm ơn a, sẵn tiện còn 1 vấn đề nữa là biến trở 5k e nối như thế này:
https://drive.google.com/file/d/17Wn...ew?usp=sharing
1 chân vào 5v  2 chân vào in (lúc đo vom 2 dây  vào vẫn có trở) nhưng không hạ được công suất là do cái j v a
,

----------


## nnk

> e đo lại rồi, do còn 1 chân com không nối với gnd của nguồn nên nó không bật được, cảm ơn a, sẵn tiện còn 1 vấn đề nữa là biến trở 5k e nối như thế này:
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/17Wn...ew?usp=sharing
> 1 chân vào 5v  2 chân vào in (lúc đo vom 2 dây  vào vẫn có trở) nhưng không hạ được công suất là do cái j v a
> ,


trớt quớt, phải là cầu phân áp chứ nối vậy thì nó luôn luôn là 5v sao giảm, biến trở chân 1/2/3 nối tuần từ gnd/in/5v nguồn laser, nối chung gnd của nguồn laser + nguồn + bob mới chạy nha

----------

Haihai5612

----------

